# How is this for action?



## Tony (May 19, 2007)

Little America's Buckeroo de France and her colt, Little America's Xenon Firehouse.


----------



## Devon (May 19, 2007)

Gorgeous






:


----------



## Gini (May 19, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!!!



:


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 19, 2007)

That is a stunning photo, would you mind if I photoshoped it a bit? I'll give it to you when I'm finished.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 19, 2007)

:aktion033: Very nice.......I like that alot!


----------



## Mona (May 19, 2007)

What a pretty mare!



:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (May 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he gorgeous is she? What a beautiful picture.


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 19, 2007)

Awesome picture :aktion033: I just love buckskins



: the mare and her foal are awesome and nice trots on both too



:

~Jessica


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2007)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> That is a stunning photo, would you mind if I photoshoped it a bit? I'll give it to you when I'm finished.


Would love for you to.


----------



## MBhorses (May 19, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow

Very nice looking pair. They are Nice minis.Fine Mare as well.

I love their colors.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 19, 2007)

Thank you for letting me photoshop them. It's is such a great photo.

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/dix...es/blkwhite.jpg

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/dix...s/greenback.jpg

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/dix...ttleamerica.jpg


----------



## maplegum (May 19, 2007)

I'm very fond of the buckskin pinto's, even more so when they move like that! :new_shocked:

She seems so proud of her baby...


----------



## VernB (May 19, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love it :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (May 20, 2007)

I L-O-V-E the hair it is so B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I agree they are so cute together!


----------



## HGFarm (May 20, 2007)

Wow, love to see those Minis with legs that BEND, and looks like baby's knees are right up there with Mom's!! Very nice- she is balanced too, the back matches the front. I have seen some that had good action in front, but not quite so good behind.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 20, 2007)

Outstanding! :new_shocked:


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 20, 2007)

Tony, I tried messageing you back, but it says you either have it disabled or your inbox is full.

"Of course, your more than welcome to it. You'll love photoshop ones you start to get the hang of it. I downloaded different brushes, one was called grunge. Thats the one I use alot to fade backgrounds. It gives them a nice choppy edge. What I did with your picture is I opened the picture to a new file and set the background as transparent. Then I got an image of a flag and pasted it as another layer beneith the horse image. From there I took my grunge brush and made it an eraser. I then started to erase the background. I usually keep my opacity at around 50%-80%. Depending on how dark I want the background to come through, once I get closer to the bottom or where I want to fade it. I bring the opacity down lower and keep going until it looks more faded into the image. What version do you have? Perhaps I can take a couple of screenshots to better show you."


----------



## EAD Minis (May 22, 2007)

*Wow what an amazing shot!!!Very pretty mare and her foal is just the cutest thing!!!Thanks for sharing!!*


----------



## Reble (May 22, 2007)

Oh love this One... Fantastic Action. Tony thanks for sharing

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/dix...ttleamerica.jpg


----------



## dali1111 (May 26, 2007)

WOW!!! I would love to get my hands on baby. They are both so amazing. A bucksin/buckskin pinto that can move like that is my dream horse.


----------



## nootka (May 26, 2007)

Wow! Very pretty!

L.


----------

